# A few mods for the Chargriller Kamado Kooker



## toby bryant

Was a beautiful weekend is central Ohio, so I got a few things done on the Kamado Kooker.  Cut some expanded metal to fit the bottom charcoal grate to stop the smaller pieces of lump fr ending up in the ash pan. Also cut an expanded metal charcoal basket for reverse searing on the top charcoal grate. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 10, 2013






I also made a few mods to try and make the smoker more airtight at the bottom. I started with placing some hi temp RTV sealant around the bottom air vent. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 10, 2013






Also added a hi temp nomex gasket to the top of the ash pan and the top of the bottom half of the Kooker. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 10, 2013






Finally I sealed the underside of the factory thermometer with RTV sealant. I had noticed smoke escaping the Kooker around the thermometer. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 10, 2013






I am hoping these changes will make the smoker a little easier to control on windy days.


----------



## bpopovitz

I've been considering these mods for awhile, time to go buy the Nomex and RTV.  I was going to seal around the bottome vent when I assembled the unit, but I could only get one of the screw out...Need a little more elbow grease I guess.


----------



## jakethessnake

What width Nomex did you use? I'm really looking forward to getting one of these, I just missed a sale two weeks ago and I'm trying to wait for another, not sure if I'll make it lol. These things are very impressive for the price. I already bought a cast iron "diffuser" for low and slow which will double as a cooking surface. I'm also thinking about making a charcoal basket, but I'm not sure if it's necessary

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...89_-1__?N=395477678&Ntt=round+griddle&Ntk=All


----------



## toby bryant

jakethessnake said:


> What width Nomex did you use? I'm really looking forward to getting one of these, I just missed a sale two weeks ago and I'm trying to wait for another, not sure if I'll make it lol. These things are very impressive for the price. I already bought a cast iron "diffuser" for low and slow which will double as a cooking surface. I'm also thinking about making a charcoal basket, but I'm not sure if it's necessary
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...89_-1__?N=395477678&Ntt=round+griddle&Ntk=All



I bought a roll of self adhesive backed nomex recommended for a small BGE.


----------



## dmclalin

I just got my chargriller komado kooker and appreciate your leak advice. I have trouble getting the temp below 275°. I'm using maverick digital. I purchased a stone like the one in Toby Bryant's pictures. Can I put a water pan right on the stone before starting the grill - or will it crack it?  I wrapped the stone in foil before first use.

Dan


----------



## daveomak

dmclalin said:


> I just got my chargriller komado kooker and appreciate your leak advice. I have trouble getting the temp below 275°. I'm using maverick digital. I purchased a stone like the one in Toby Bryant's pictures. Can I put a water pan right on the stone before starting the grill - or will it crack it?  I wrapped the stone in foil before first use.
> 
> Dan


Dan, try the minion method when it comes to using charcoal.....  Seal up all air leaks....  everywhere.....  it is air leaks that cause high temps...  Trying to lower the temps with water does not solve the problem of air leaks......  

In my opinion, a water pan will still allow the fire to get hot, really hot as the upper temp zone where the meat is, will not reflect the temp in the fire zone..... 

The Komado's original design, when everything is operating as designed, will provide excellent control.....   An UDS, 55 gallon barrel, when built properly, will cook all day and into the next at 160-180 degrees....  of course all the air leaks need sealing.....   

Dave


----------



## dmclalin

Thanks Dave.

I used the minion method on second try with a little better results. I also used the diffuser stone for the first time. I believe that I used too much fire at first. Next I am going to use a smaller starter amount and adjust vents before it gets too hot. I also believe I was over adjusting the vents and both at the same time. I am going to set top vent at 1 or 2 and adjust with bottom vent a little at a time trying to react sooner before the temp blows past 250° I also used a mix of lump and Stubb's briquettes. Maybe I should just use briquettes and see how one fuel source at a time works out. Trying to eliminate as many variables as I can.

Dan


----------



## toby bryant

dmclalin said:


> I just got my chargriller komado kooker and appreciate your leak advice. I have trouble getting the temp below 275°. I'm using maverick digital. I purchased a stone like the one in Toby Bryant's pictures. Can I put a water pan right on the stone before starting the grill - or will it crack it?  I wrapped the stone in foil before first use.
> Dan



I sometime use a foil pan as a water pan in mine or the water pan outt of my MES 30. I place them right on top of the smoking stone and have never had any trouble. 

Definitely start shutting the vents down early and let it creep up to temp. It is very easy to raise temp almost possible to bring it down. Don't overshoot!

I also found that Stubb's all natural Hardwood Briquettes burn a little cooler than the lump, I use lump for grilling and briquettes for baking and smoking. After the mods I can hold 225° with the hardwood briquettes   Hope this helps.


----------



## dmclalin

Toby Bryant said:


> I sometime use a foil pan as a water pan in mine or the water pan outt of my MES 30. I place them right on top of the smoking stone and have never had any trouble.
> 
> Definitely start shutting the vents down early and let it creep up to temp. It is very easy to raise temp almost possible to bring it down. Don't overshoot!
> 
> I also found that Stubb's all natural Hardwood Briquettes burn a little cooler than the lump, I use lump for grilling and briquettes for baking and smoking. After the mods I can hold 225° with the hardwood briquettes Hope this helps.


Thanks for the help. I did just try the briquettes and was much better at keeping the temp low and slow. I tried a smaller amount to start the fire and got on the vents right away. Roast came out a perfect medium/rare. I like the idea of a pan below the meat so I can capture some of those great juices!

Dan


----------



## themule69

I have a BGE and I can set the temp at what ever I want and walk away. It holds with in 5 deg for hours. I use Ozark Oak lump. With a few Pieces of wood. The trick to temp control is air. If you have it sealed up. Then just open the bottom vent as needed to hold temp. As said earlier Don't let it shoot past your target temp. I have had mine long enough to know where to set the draft for what ever temp I want. I also got a small metal pan and a wire cooling rack that will fit over the pan. I can add water or what ever. I also have pan drippings that way.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dmclalin

SUCCESS!!!!

I wanted to update my June, 2013 frustration with getting my Char Griller Akorn to cook low and slow. Some readers have offered modifications to the Akorn, but I decided to not make any until I had exhausted every attempt to learn how to control my temps.

Items Added to Grill:

I got a dual probe, electronic remote thermometer and dispersing stone from Char Griller. I started using a water pan on top of the stone.

Persistence Pays Off or Practice Make Better:

The first 6 cooks were very challenging and I could not get under the 375° range (Yes, I know I am a slow learner, LOL). I wanted to see if I could maintain 220° range. But I stayed with it an got great results using the volcano method, using a mixture of all wood char and mesquite all wood briquettes. I also used the Char Griller dispersing stone and a water pan. So finally the 6th attempt I was able to maintain 220° to 230° consistently.

Volcano Method and Vent Control:

I switched from the minion method to the volcano method of fire building. I also found I was adjusting the vents too radically and too often. I learned from this forum to get ahead of the temperature by setting vents to 2/2 at 160° and then gradually adjust the top vent to control temp. It will either settle down around 200° or it will keep dropping so all I have to do is open back up a little. I usually leave bottom vent about 1.25 - 1.75 and control more consistent temps by adjusting the top vent only. I also found the tip in this thread to make half increments when making adjustments and only moving the top vent if possible. Now instead of getting up every couple minutes, I find myself only checking the remote receiver every 30  mins or so. After getting to the low 200° I don't make any changes for hours on end or only if there is a 10° degree swing. 

Thought I would post a few pictures of the "volcano" so folks could have a visual. You can see the mix of sizes used and the hole in the middle. The bottom of the hole doesn't need to be cleard down to the grate but it should have a clear air path to the grate.













Volcano Method 1.jpg



__ dmclalin
__ Sep 9, 2013






Here you see the small flame from the fire cube. Once it is lit I just set a few pieces over the hole but I don't fill it. Filling the hole would only smother the starter. You also see the randomly placed smoke wood.

When trying this remember that you are preparing for a slow and low cook and that it will take some time to get to temp. Maybe 30 min but if you try to rush it you will end up overshooting your target and lighting too much lump at once. This will make it hard to keep the temp down. 













Volcano Method 2.jpg



__ dmclalin
__ Sep 9, 2013






Volcano Pictures courtesy from philpom, Texas

BBQ Journal:

I use the vent numbers as a reference to make notations of the adjustments I make (and other pertinent information) in my BBQ Journal and for easy reference to other smokers looking on in this thread. The journal (and this thread) taught me to make fewer adjustments and to discover I had better control with the bottom vent usually between 1.5 and 1.75 and tweaking the top vent in half increments only when necessary.

Fuel:

I started mixing all wood Mesquite  briquettes  with all wood char because I read I could better control temp with briquettes due to size and material uniformity. Yes I know there are a lot of opinions out there, but I chose what made the most sense to me and what was available at the time. I also tried to make fewer changes to this fuel source until I had better success at controlling the temp. I also need to say that I can't believe how economical this Akorn is on fuel. There is always enough left over the next smoke with adding only a few pieces char. I have not tried adding wood to the fire yet as I have not really found an economical source yet Grocery store only has apple and it is expensive. I want to try Pecan and Hickory. I will say now that I am more confident, I am planning on moving towards all wood char and wood chips as I use up the rest of the briquettes I already had on hand.

Still A Lot to Learn:

I am still a beginner, but I want to give my personal feed back because I see some are a little skeptical of conquering the Char Griller Akorn. I'm getting it down. AND I am having fun and really enjoying smoking. Last smoke I cooked 3 different  meat items and veggies by staggering cooking times and consistently maintaining low temperatures over 12 hours. Longest smoke so far. Sorry no pics. There is always net time.


----------



## wmmcdonald7

I have read of all the trouble some have had keeping temps low when using the Akorn Kamado.  I had no problem with my first smoke on the Akorn because I found a method called the

Ring of Fire technique. Discussion follows:

I placed a softball-sized river rock in the middle of the charcoal grate. I placed a smaller rock alongside it.  I then filled the surrounding area with lump charcoal and wood.  I lit one end of the broken ring of charcoal with a Weber cube and controlled the temp with damper adjustments. I had no problem maintaining 230-240 degrees. See attached photo.

However you choose to do it, the key is not lighting too much charcoal at any one time. Hope this helps.

Thanks to all for your comments.


----------



## shadowwalker

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for all the info, I just purchased the Akron Kamado Kooker and will be making mods to keep air leaks to a minimum. I also have the stone diffuser, and plan on the volcano method of lighting using cotton balls that were soaked in alcohol. My question is hardwood for low and slow or chunks, which do you prefer?

Also if you would refresh my memory, at what temp do I need to get to before I pull and wrap it for pulled pork.

Thanxxxx and happy grillin


----------



## daveomak

SW, morning....  Most folks, add smoke until the meat gets to 160 ish, when the "stall" will generally start....   Wrapping the meat prevents the stall from happening by limiting the evaporative cooling to the meat...  smoke can be discontinued once the meat is wrapped, and concentrating on getting the temp to 200 ish for a great pulled meat...


----------



## shadowwalker

Thanxxx Dave for the help, what is your preference hardwood or lump?


----------



## daveomak

I use pellets in my electric...   In my fish smoker, I use cookies cut from alder logs about 4" in diameter..    In my pig cooker I use splits.. mostly apple and pear... that's what my neighbor has mostly from his orchard...   All are hardwoods, I think ??  As far as charcoal goes I bought a new BBQ grill...  Kingsford has an odor I don't care for...  I tried this EXPENSIVE charcoal to go with the new grill...  I has no discernable odor...   cooks hot...  but it will be saved for special stuff like lobster, shrimp, scallops etc...

I been looking at 55 gallon drums for an UDS....  I'm sure I will be using lump along with what ever I can get for free from my neighbor...

Wish I knew more about lump..  I know folks have some distinct thoughts on different brands...  I guess you have to use it to figure out it's good and bad points and which brand suits your style and taste..

My other neighbor has Angus...  Mighty Fine Angus at that.. (Sunny Okanogan Angus ranch)  I get free hearts, livers, tongues and oxtails from him when he slaughters in his feed lot..   Ain't that something !!!!  I pay it back with welding up his farming stuff...

.........Yakitori grill....













yakiyori grill.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016





.













pok pok 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016





..













pok pok.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016






..  fish smoker and cookies ...













67502bb8_Hotplatecookiespan.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















67502bb8_Hotplatecookiespan.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 20, 2016





...













Beef Jerky 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 1, 2016


















001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016


----------



## shadowwalker

Update on mine...I sealed all the air leaks and cranked it up to 500 on my first run to see if I missed anything...I saw no leaks anywhere...now to master the low and slow temps lol


----------



## daveomak

....   Keep us up to date on what's happening...


----------



## holyfeld

I was a good boy last year, and Santa brought me a Vision Grill Pro C kamado. My reading on lump charcoal took me to http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

I've consumed the last of my Cowboy (which I'll never buy again). Currently working through Royal Oak which I like a lot better. The nearest BGE store sells 

Big Green Egg
Forgo
Basques Sugar Maple (Canadian)
Rock wood
I'll give them a try. The BGE lump looks interesting as it's made from oak and hickory. Most lump simply states "hardwood". 

Still working on keeping temperature down for smoking, but the results have been very edible so far. Leg of lamb from last weekend.













IMG_1904.JPG



__ holyfeld
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## shadowwalker

OK Folks I am having a southern duh moment...I see above that the fuel is in the ash pan, and I see a fire grate that came with this smoker...do I hang the fire grate in the shop and just put the fuel in the ash pan?

Thanxxxx
SW


----------



## daveomak

I don't know squat about those cookers but I did find this information...  maybe it helps.....

Charcoal iron grate

45.00 USD






Charcoal iron grate

45.00 USD








This grate fits a large #5 kamado Made of heavy iron. It holds the charcoal in place in the bottom of the firebox. With its extra thickness & heaviness design it will last forever. Shipping included to lower 48 states.

This grate fits a large #5 kamado Made of heavy iron. It holds the charcoal in place in the bottom of the firebox. With its extra thickness & heaviness design it will last forever. Shipping included to lower 48 states.

Firebox and charcoal grate

179.00 USD






Firebox and charcoal grate

179.00 USD







Kamado King Inc firebox is designed to fit all kamados that use an 18-21" grill. Made of heavy earthenwaare clay with an iron charcoal grate. It is made with the highest quality materials and fired at 2200 degrees.

Kamado King Inc firebox is designed to fit all kamados that use an 18-21" grill. Made of heavy earthenwaare clay with an iron charcoal grate. It is made with the highest quality materials and fired at 2200 degrees.


Add to cart











Fireboxes are used in all kamados to hold the charcoal in place. It creates the energy & heat to barbacue or smoke your meat. Unlike any other bbq kamados are double thick. Firebox on inside and base on the outside. Tbhis is the key to kamados succes, good insulation.

Deflector Plate

51.00 USD






Deflector Plate

51.00 USD







Deflector plate is used for indirect cooking at high heat to prevent burning of meats. Shipping included to lower 48 states

Deflector plate is used for indirect cooking at high heat to prevent burning of meats. Shipping included to lower 48 states


----------



## shadowwalker

So here's my update....

Today was the first day I am actually cooking on Sweetie Pie, yes she had to have a name lol.

I got my fire going to where I was satisfied with it and put my reflector stone in and a pan of apple juice on it.

The butt had been rubbed down in my home made rub.

We've been sitting on 235-237 for over an hr now with minimum adjustments.

We may be doing something right ;)














sweetiepie.jpg



__ shadowwalker
__ Jan 5, 2017


----------



## shadowwalker

The end results 7.5 hours later and an hour of resting in a cooler :)













sweetiepie2.jpg



__ shadowwalker
__ Jan 5, 2017


















sweetiepie3.jpg



__ shadowwalker
__ Jan 5, 2017


----------



## daveomak

Maybe she just needed a name ???   Good looking grub....


----------



## RoodyPooBBQ

Sorry to bring this back after a few months, but I'm going to be applying the RTV silicon to the bottom air vent this weekend.

Question - after removing the vent, do you apply the silicone to the back of it and then re-attach it so it bonds with the body of the akorn, or do you apply it only to the metal vent part then let it set so that it seals when it's screwed back on?  Does that make sense?  Basically are you "permanently" attaching the vent piece or it's still removable just with a better gasket?


----------



## toby bryant

Wow, a blast from the past.  I suppose you are permanently attaching it at least as permanent as silicone could be.


----------



## RoodyPooBBQ

Toby Bryant said:


> Wow, a blast from the past. I suppose you are permanently attaching it at least as permanent as silicone could be.


I actually tried to do the whole thing with LavaLock felt nomex gaskets this weekend.

The dome seems fine, but the vent is terrible.  I put felt all around the opening where it contacts the ashpan, but I guess having to cut little pieces for the sides may have created some gaps.  Not sure.

So yeah I'm back to trying the RTV.  I'd rather NOT make it permanent (commitment issues, I guess) but I don't see any way around it.   Is there any good way to do it without it being permanent?  I've read about using wax paper while it's curing, but that doesn't seem like a great solution to me.

Also, would you recommend applying it to the vent or to the ashpan itself (or both?)  The stock sealent was only on the vent side.


----------



## toby bryant

I only put it on the vent side.  If you needed to get it off for some reason in the future I'm sure a decent razor knife would do the trick.


----------



## RoodyPooBBQ

Thanks, I'll do that.  I'm not worried about getting it off the vent, I'm worried about being able to separate the vent from the smoker altogether! 

Of course the only reason I'd need to do that would be if I still have air leaks and need to make a third attempt at sealing.


----------

